# Portuguese VS Brazilian dialects



## portumania

I do not know where to post this question, sorry if it is irrelevant. I want to learn to speak fluently European Portuguese (and take the C2 exams in a couple of years), but since there are no European Portuguese books in my country plus all the Portuguese teachers are Brazilians, most of the web-pages are written in Brazilian Portuguese etc, if I learn Brazilian Portuguese will it be easy to convert to European Portuguese? From what I have understand the difference between European and Brazilian dialects are far far far far much more than between European/American English/Spanish/French dialects.


----------



## almufadado

portumania said:


> I do not know where to post this question, sorry if it is irrelevant. I want to learn to speak fluently European Portuguese (and take the C2 exams in a couple of years), but since there are no European Portuguese books in my country plus all the Portuguese teachers are Brazilians, most of the web-pages are written in Brazilian Portuguese etc, if I learn Brazilian Portuguese will it be easy to convert to European Portuguese? From what I have understand the difference between European and Brazilian dialects are far far far far much more than between European/American English/Spanish/French dialects.



European Portuguese can understand and generally accept both the accent and the small diferences there is between both dialects.

Do you know the "I say t*o*mato and you say tom*a*to" ? In Portuguese there are similar cases.

There is a common thread that links both "versions". Also the international exams of Portuguese for foreigns is neutral. 

IE: It does not matter if you write "eu estou a andar" (pt-pt) e "eu estou andando" (pt-br) both are understood.

Last time I forgot the newspapers. If you read both countries newspapers the differences are few. 
If you watch br or pt  tv then you will learn about accents.


----------



## brasileirinho

As a brazilian I must say there are differences, but they are very irrelevant when it comes to exams, just like learning british or american english, if you go deep on the details, you'll realize they are 2 different idioms.
But there's one thing that won't change, the grammar, and I bet the examinators will accept any usage as long as the grammar is correct.


----------



## portumania

"2 different idioms" you mean languages or dialects?


----------



## MOC

I don't know what he means, but if anything those are dialects, not languages.


EDIT: Also, maybe you could try reading portuguese newspapers on the internet, in order to read more common constructions from Portugal. As for the pronounciation (that is the area where there'll be the biggest difference between the two), I don't think there is an easy way of mastering it other than regular contact with it.


----------



## Istriano

It depends, acrolectal (formal, written) varieties are very close indeed, just like in the case of Swiss Hochdeutsch and German Hochdeutsch.

But, mesolectal (colloquial) variaties are pretty different which led French linguist Galves to conclude Brazilian Portuguese and Continental Portuguese have ''two distinct grammars''.

Basilectal (dialectal) varieties are even more distant.

I wouldn't say there are many differences in morphology and phonology, but
there are numerous differences in syntax between Brazilian mesolect and Continental Portuguese mesolect.

Many things that are aggramatical in Brazilian mesolect, are grammatical in European PT mesolect and vice versa. 
For example, you will never hear in Portugal:_ mataram ele _or _o pneu furou_ or _o trem chega em cinco minutos_.

Languages change, so in spoken Brazilian Portuguese, verbal morphology is reduced to fewer forms:
Eu falava, você falava, ele falava, a gente falava, vocês falavam, eles falavam.

This make the usage of subject pronouns more frequent, and word order fixed (verb object inversion possible only
with intransitive verbs, but not with transitive verbs). 

Portuguese people have more distinct verbal forms, subject pronouns are used only for emphasis, and word order in questions is free.

My advice: learn one variety and stick to it. So, at least one side will accept you fully, and the other one will tolerate it ''for being different variety''.
There's no point in learning Continental Portuguese while preferring _gerund _and _você_.

Learn one variety completely (both formal and informal usages), and don't mix with another variety. 
Instead of trying to master both formal Brazilian Portuguese and formal Continental Portuguese,
learn formal and informal Continental Portuguese or formal and informal Brazilian Portuguese.

As in English, you don't want to use American words and grammar speaking with a Cockney or Brummie accent,
or have British vocabulary and a Californian accent 

Don't neglect the informal/colloquial usage since it's the most vital part of a language.
Formal usage is just a superficial cream, colloquial usage is the delicious pudding underneath.


----------



## brasileirinho

portumania said:


> "2 different idioms" you mean languages or dialects?



http://www.wordreference.com/definition/idiom

4th definition.


----------



## MOC

Istriano, I agree with your post in general but:

_o pneu furou_

_o trem chega em cinco minutos_.


Apart from the difference between trem (Brazil) and comboio (Portugal), how else would you say those two sentences in Portugal?


----------



## Ayazid

Istriano said:


> For example, you will never hear in Portugal:_ mataram ele.._



Actually, sometimes you can hear such forms in Portugal too, but to my knowledge it's not that widespread as in Brazil and it's regarded as bad grammar and mistake.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Istriano,
Excellent explanation and advice!
Bravo!


----------



## Outsider

I think it can be safely said that the Brazilian variety of Portuguese is more likely to be understood in Portugal than the reverse. So you are in luck, Portumania. Naturally, there will be a few Brazilian words and expressions that people will not be so familiar with in Portugal, but this you can learn as you go (and through reading/listening).


----------



## Renatodep

brasileirinho said:


> As a brazilian I must say there are differences, but they are very irrelevant when it comes to exams, just like learning british or american english, if you go deep on the details, you'll realize they are 2 different idioms.
> But there's one thing that won't change, the grammar, and I bet the examinators will accept any usage as long as the grammar is correct.




É verdade. E também a única razão na dificuldade que brasileiros enfrentam primeiramente a entender o Português de Portugal é a falta de exposição ao sultaque de Portugal. Mas isso está mudando, mais e mais, estamos tendo contato com Portugueses, em programas de televisão entre outras mídias e de pouco a pouco nos adaptamos. Essa semana mesmo em um programa de televisão eles entrevistaram um homen de Portugal que falava sobre a ilha da madeira no 'Mais Você'. Deu para entender tudo 

Gírias locais aparte, que obviamente você teria dificuldade em entender naturalmente, os dois serão sultaques entendidos, e sim, o Português do Brasil será super bem entendido em Portugal.


----------



## WondererCarvalho

In addiction, there're lots of different accents inside Brazil (and I think so does it in Portugal), I even posted something about it in another thread, I mean the fact that in some States like mine (Rio Grande do Sul), our accent resembles somewhat Spanish (e.g. with some rolled "r" in some words and regions and a strong accent, _gaúcho _accent) and is considered even among Brazilians to be a "singing" accent. In Rio de Janeiro is where I think the most of European Portuguese remains. But about grammar, aside some popular rules of conjugation in Brazil, both Brazilian and European Portuguese are practically the same. I am from Portuguese descendence and some of my kin speak in a very "tricky" accent, at least for me .


----------



## J. Bailica

Renatodep said:


> É verdade. E também a única razão na dificuldade que brasileiros enfrentam primeiramente a entender o Português de Portugal é a falta de exposição ao sultaque de Portugal. Mas isso está mudando, mais e mais, estamos tendo contato com Portugueses, em programas de televisão entre outras mídias e de pouco a pouco nos adaptamos. Essa semana mesmo em um programa de televisão eles entrevistaram um homen de Portugal que falava sobre a ilha da madeira no 'Mais Você'. Deu para entender tudo
> 
> Gírias locais aparte, que obviamente você teria dificuldade em entender naturalmente, os dois serão sultaques entendidos, e sim, o Português do Brasil será super bem entendido em Portugal.


 
Interessante isso. Acha então que tem havido um pouco mais de exposição do português europeu no Brasil? Porque será que isso acontecia menos, antes? Talvez devido à nossa incipiente indústria audiovisual, digo eu, mas será que é também por haver este desenvolvimento de que se fala no Brasil, que é económico, mas pode arrastar o crescimento de outras áreas, como a cultural (basta a classe média crescer para isso ser possível). Peço desculpa por tudo isto, mas às vezes sou irritantemente curioso. Tolerará, se não for abuso, ainda mais duas perguntas: quando fala de 'outras mídias', pensa sobretudo na internet, não? 
E... quando se vê (se ouve!) um falante de português europeu na TV brasileira são colocadas legendas? (não sei como se diz no Brail, para embaraço nosso recorrerei ao inglês: _subtitles; _e isto quando possivelmente, para embaraço meu, no Brasil se diz... legendas). 
Não me surpreenderá se for esse o caso - o uso de legendas -, porque uma vez fui ver um filme brasileiro e acho que percebia uns 40% do que se dizia. Mas isso é excepção, em geral percebemos 99% do que se diz numa novela, por exemplo (já o filme retratava uma prisão, e além do som ser mau, o _dialecto_ específico daquele meio era demasiado exótico para mim).


Obrigado


----------



## Renatodep

J. Bailica said:


> Interessante isso. Acha então que tem havido um pouco mais de exposição do português europeu no Brasil? Porque será que isso acontecia menos, antes? Talvez devido à nossa incipiente indústria audiovisual, digo eu, mas será que é também por haver este desenvolvimento de que se fala no Brasil, que é económico, mas pode arrastar o crescimento de outras áreas, como a cultural (basta a classe média crescer para isso ser possível). Peço desculpa por tudo isto, mas às vezes sou irritantemente curioso. Tolerará, se não for abuso, ainda mais duas perguntas: quando fala de 'outras mídias', pensa sobretudo na internet, não?
> E... quando se vê (se ouve!) um falante de português europeu na TV brasileira são colocadas legendas? (não sei como se diz no Brail, para embaraço nosso recorrerei ao inglês: _subtitles; _e isto quando possivelmente, para embaraço meu, no Brasil se diz... legendas).
> Não me surpreenderá se for esse o caso - o uso de legendas -, porque uma vez fui ver um filme brasileiro e acho que percebia uns 40% do que se dizia. Mas isso é excepção, em geral percebemos 99% do que se diz numa novela, por exemplo (já o filme retratava uma prisão, e além do som ser mau, o _dialecto_ específico daquele meio era demasiado exótico para mim).
> 
> Obrigado



Oi!

Não tenho certeza sinceramente a razão que anteriormente isso não ocorria mais. Creio que nós brasileiros estamos ficamos mais cientes de Portugal, da cultura, e creio que isso é parte da globalização. Já ouvi entrevistas de portugueses tanto na televisão, quanto na rádio. Escuto muitas rádios de notícias aqui no Brasil como a CBN. E de vez em quando, escuto portugueses lá, o que acho super legal.

Em questão de legendas, não. Passaram sem legendas. Como falei, creio que as coisas estão mudando, devagar, mas estão. De pouco a pouco nos adaptaremos, o oceano atlântico está ficando cada vez menor.

Ah! Só mais uma coisa, eu NUNCA ví legenda quando portugueses falavam na televisão. Então nunca vi isso aqui. Mas óbviamente existe já que tantos afirmam isso.


----------



## Vanda

E agora, com a TV a cabo entrando cada vez em mais lares, eu, pelo menos, de vez em quando assisto a algumas comédias e ao jornal português. A bem da verdade, perco algumas coisas das comédias e das novelas, pelo menos os primeiros minutos, até me acostumar ao sotaque. Sem problemas para entender o jornal.


----------



## Renatodep

Vanda said:


> E agora, com a TV a cabo entrando cada vez em mais lares, eu, pelo menos, de vez em quando assisto a algumas comédias e ao jornal português. A bem da verdade, perco algumas coisas das comédias e das novelas, pelo menos os primeiros minutos, até me acostumar ao sotaque. Sem problemas para entender o jornal.



Com certeza, creio que em alguns anos, essa dificuldade de nós brasileiros compreendermos nossos irmãos no outro lado do Atlântico vai acabar.


----------



## J. Bailica

Oxalá se possa caminhar para uma realidade que seja enriquecedora e vantajosa para todos. Só alguns pequenos exemplos: às vezes aparecem na imprensa portuguesa artigos da imprensa brasileira e lembro-me de pelo menos uma jornalista brasileira que é correspondente em Israel para uma rádio portuguesa (deve trabalhar também para algum órgão informativo brasileiro). Também há trabalhos de parceria importantes que se vão desenvolvendo em Timor e outros países de língua portuguesa. E muito mais pode ser feito.

Vou ficar por aqui, que já quase pareço um político com aquele discurso da boa vontade (e pouca acção) nas relações entre os dois países, mas sem dúvida que tudo isto representa o lado bom da globalização - e ela vai-se fazendo por si, sem grande necessidade de políticos. Que assim seja.


----------



## Istriano

WondererCarvalho said:


> . But about grammar, aside some popular rules of conjugation in Brazil, both Brazilian and European Portuguese are practically the same. .


Well, our greatest living linguist Ataliba de Castilho does not agree on this one.
I am just reading his new grammar and there is an interesting chapter on differences between two Portuguese languages, there are many things that I thought that would be grammatical in European Portuguese, but they are not.

The differences between mesolectal* varieties of Brazilian and Continental Portuguese are mainly in *phonetics *and *syntax*. 

The differences in *phonology*, *morphology *and *vocabulary *are not big.

But the essence of a language is *syntax*, and not *morphology *or *vocabulary*.

---
Mesolectal* as in _day-to-day language_, not too formal or not too informal/slang/dialect.


----------



## Istriano

J. Bailica said:


> Não me surpreenderá se for esse o caso - o uso de legendas -, porque uma vez fui ver um filme brasileiro e acho que percebia uns 40% do que se dizia. Mas isso é excepção, em geral percebemos 99% do que se diz numa novela, por exemplo
> 
> Obrigado


Mas em novelas é usada uma linguagem simplificada para que o público-alvo possa entender. 
Vocabulário de primeira-série, apimentado com gírias cariocas (existentes ou inventadas  ).


----------



## MOC

Acho que isso depende também do ouvinte. Tinham dito que era complicado de entender o Cidade de Deus por exemplo, e sinceramente eu não achei. A gíria pode ser algo complicada, mas isso também o é inicialmente para quem nunca foi a outra cidade do mesmo país e entra em contacto com ela pela primeira vez.


----------



## Renatodep

Istriano said:


> Mas em novelas é usada uma linguagem simplificada para que o público-alvo possa entender.
> Vocabulário de primeira-série, apimentado com gírias cariocas (existentes ou inventadas  ).



Hahahahaha...essa foi boa, exagero rs


----------



## J. Bailica

Istriano said:


> Mas em novelas é usada uma linguagem simplificada para que o público-alvo possa entender.
> Vocabulário de primeira-série, apimentado com gírias cariocas (existentes ou inventadas  ).


 
Quer dizer que inventam coisas para ficar mais exótico? Desde quando? Eu deixei de ver novelas há uns 20 anos, mais ou menos, e portanto gostaria de saber se nessa altura o produto ainda era genuíno! 

Isso faz-me lembrar uma coisa que se diz acerca dos comerciantes dos bazares marroquinos (e outros países dessa zona): que teriam o hábito de regatear o preço dos produtos apenas por saberem que os turistas esperam esse 'exotismo' da sua parte; e que verdadeiramente isso não faz parte das suas tradições. Se é assim ou não, não sei.

Mas eu às vezes vejo outras coisas, como noticiários (TV Record, agora, mas já tive GNT) e raramente me escapa alguma coisa. Claro que se de repente ouvir dois brasileiros em tom informal, com todas as suas 'gírias', tenho um pouco mais de dificuldade. Sobretudo no início. Mas ainda não preciso de tradutor.


----------



## Macunaíma

Outro dia passou na TV Cultura um filme português sobre a Revolução dos Cravos com legendas. Eu não tenho dificuldade nenhuma para entender o sotaque português, mas não teria conseguido acompanhar sem as legendas porque a qualidade do som era péssima. Eu notei também que algumas gírias foram "traduzidas" para facilitar o entendimento do público brasileiro. É uma pena eu não lembrar o nome do filme, já peguei no finalzinho. Mas lembro que a a Band já passou um sitcom português aqui que era dublado!!! Acho que os brasileiros têm um pouco de preguiça de se adaptar ao sotaque d'além-mar quando vendo TV...


----------



## Renatodep

Macunaíma said:


> Outro dia passou na TV Cultura um filme português sobre a Revolução dos Cravos com legendas. Eu não tenho dificuldade nenhuma para entender o sotaque português, mas não teria conseguido acompanhar sem as legendas porque a qualidade do som era péssima. Eu notei também que algumas gírias foram "traduzidas" para facilitar o entendimento do público brasileiro. É uma pena eu não lembrar o nome do filme, já peguei no finalzinho. Mas lembro que a a Band já passou um sitcom português aqui que era dublado!!! Acho que os brasileiros têm um pouco de preguiça de se adaptar ao sotaque d'além-mar quando vendo TV...




Não creio que seja preguiça não. Mas sim, falta de oportunidade. Não temos ainda muitas obras de origem portuguesa como música, tv. Somente hoje em dia, estamos sendo mais expostos ao sultaque de Portugal por causa da tv a cabo. Então creio que essa 'preguiça' mudará.



J. Bailica said:


> Quer dizer que inventam coisas para ficar mais  exótico? Desde quando? Eu deixei de ver novelas há uns 20 anos, mais ou  menos, e portanto gostaria de saber se nessa altura o produto ainda era  genuíno!
> 
> Isso faz-me lembrar uma coisa que se diz acerca dos comerciantes dos  bazares marroquinos (e outros países dessa zona): que teriam o hábito de  regatear o preço dos produtos apenas por saberem que os turistas  esperam esse 'exotismo' da sua parte; e que verdadeiramente isso não faz  parte das suas tradições. Se é assim ou não, não sei.
> 
> Mas eu às vezes vejo outras coisas, como noticiários (TV Record, agora,  mas já tive GNT) e raramente me escapa alguma coisa. Claro que se de  repente ouvir dois brasileiros em tom informal, com todas as suas  'gírias', tenho um pouco mais de dificuldade. Sobretudo no início. Mas  ainda não preciso de tradutor.



Não, rsrsrsrs. Não inventam coisas para ficar exótico. O que geralmente fazem, é usar a fala atual, com gírias atuais, e às vezes criam modismos que tornam-se falas nacionais. Mas isso acontece em qualquer língua quando há filmes e programas bastante populares. Por exemplo, há pouco tempo atrás passava uma novela chamada Caras e Bocas, ví no jornal que está passando em Portugal agora, e uma personagem sempre que acontecia algo de ruim com ela, ela dizia 'É a treva!' ou uma outra personagem que falava muito 'E eu sou fraca!?'

Desde então vejo de vez em quando, pessoas usando essas falas que viraram modismo.


----------



## anaczz

Renatodep said:


> Essa semana mesmo em um programa de televisão eles entrevistaram um homen de Portugal que falava sobre a ilha da madeira no 'Mais Você'. Deu para entender tudo



Então o tal homem não devia ser madeirense!
Ainda tenho imensa dificuldade em entender o que dizem madeirenses e açoreanos (principalmente estes). Para mim, é mais fácil entender alguém falando crioulo de Santiago do que um açoreano.
Uma vez viajei 10 horas, de Portugal para o Brasil, sentada ao lado de um senhor madeirense que deve ter me contado a sua vida inteira, mas não entendi quase nada! "Pegava" uma ou outra palavra e respondia "Sei, sei.", "Nossa!", "Verdade?"


----------



## Renatodep

anaczz said:


> Então o tal homem não devia ser madeirense!
> Ainda tenho imensa dificuldade em entender o que dizem madeirenses e açoreanos (principalmente estes). Para mim, é mais fácil entender alguém falando crioulo de Santiago do que um açoreano.
> Uma vez viajei 10 horas, de Portugal para o Brasil, sentada ao lado de um senhor madeirense que deve ter me contado a sua vida inteira, mas não entendi quase nada! "Pegava" uma ou outra palavra e respondia "Sei, sei.", "Nossa!", "Verdade?"



Ele era de Portugal mesmo. Mas essas dificuldades pelas quais passou, também dependem muito de pessoa a pessoa. Varia.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, os famosos bordões! Quando muda a novela, mudam-se os bordões. Agora vamos todos _parlare_ italianês.


----------



## MOC

anaczz said:


> Então o tal homem não devia ser madeirense!
> Ainda tenho imensa dificuldade em entender o que dizem madeirenses e açoreanos (principalmente estes). Para mim, é mais fácil entender alguém falando crioulo de Santiago do que um açoreano.
> Uma vez viajei 10 horas, de Portugal para o Brasil, sentada ao lado de um senhor madeirense que deve ter me contado a sua vida inteira, mas não entendi quase nada! "Pegava" uma ou outra palavra e respondia "Sei, sei.", "Nossa!", "Verdade?"




E já agora para deixar aqui um esclarecimento, o açoreano que a ana está a falar é de São Miguel. As restantes ilhas têm um sotaque bastante aproximado do centro/sul de Portugal. Só em São Miguel é que existe o sotaque que a ana falou. Aliás, os próprios habitantes das outras ilhas dos Açores "chingam" o sotaque de São Miguel.


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> Agora vamos todos _parlare_ italianês.


 
Eu não entendo essa tara da Globo por italianos... Já foram umas setecentas e trinta e seis novelas, no mínimo, repisando esse tema de imigração italiana, bairros italianos, colônias italianas... chega! Parece até que somos um país de colonização italiana! E aqueles canastrões fazendo sotaque fajuto... _Madonna_! 

Nada contra os italianos de verdade, claro. Aliás, um dos motivos por que eu não assisto àquela porcaria é para não enjoar por tabela da língua...


----------



## Renatodep

Macunaíma said:


> Eu não entendo essa tara da Globo por italianos... Já foram umas setecentas e trinta e seis novelas, no mínimo, repisando esse tema de imigração italiana, bairros italianos, colônias italianas... chega! Parece até que somos um país de colonização italiana! E aqueles canastrões fazendo sotaque fajuto... _Madonna_!
> 
> Nada contra os italianos de verdade, claro. Aliás, um dos motivos por que eu não assisto àquela porcaria é para não enjoar por tabela da língua...



Haha! Concordo plenamente!!!


----------

